

Show HN: A Web app for assessing sleep deprivation - delluminatus
http://pvt.luketurner.org

======
delluminatus
I worked on this project during my free time in August as an experiment in
100% client-side Web development. Built using Angular (with ui-router),
Bootstrap, and Chart.js. Source available at
[http://github.com/luketurner/PersonalPVT](http://github.com/luketurner/PersonalPVT)

